
Subreddit for Siri fails - Prose
https://www.reddit.com/r/SiriFail/
======
michaelcampbell
"Subreddit for (Siri fails)" not "(subreddit for Siri) fails"

------
SomeHacker44
Crash blossom alert!

I read the headline to mean it was an article about the failure if a Subreddit
about Siri that failed or was otherwise removed by Reddit.

~~~
wbercx
I'm not the only one then. "failures" instead of "fails" would've been
clearer.

